# Silkie Chickens



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Silkie Chickens



> One of the most popular ornamental breeds of chickens is the Silkie. This breed is named for its plumage, which is much fluffier than that of a regular chicken. It is soft in addition to being fluffy and is renowned for feeling similar to silk, hence their name. In addition to their silky plumage, they have some other unusual aspects to their appearance. One such example is that they have five toes on each foot as opposed the lesser number of toes that are more common amongst other chicken...


Read more about this article here...


----------



## vietnt (Aug 29, 2013)

i'm from Vietnam, i wanna buy this breed. Pls help! thank you!


----------



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

If there are none for sale in your area, I would check import laws and see if it is possible to have some shipped to you. They are rumored to have originated in China so they are definitely in existence around the world and may be closer to you than you think!


----------

